# Cloning insite?



## Real78 (Feb 12, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Ok, I have been doing reading and watching videos to understand what method would be easier. I have some questions for those that do cloning and here they are. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1.        [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Do you guys prefer DWC bubbler cloning or Rockwool with a humidity dome?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.        [/FONT][FONT=&quot]If one uses the DWC bubbler would you need a heating pad? I know you&#8217;re suppose to use one with the humidity dome.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]I am at a lost at this point because I have no idea which way would make it easy to maintain. I have most of the things needed to complete a DWC bubbler if I wanted. Also would it be ok to cut clones from the mother when it has been into flowering for almost 3 weeks? [/FONT]


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

the absolute easiest method is the DIY bubble cloner..it doesn't get any better.

and yes, it'll just take a little longer to root.

room temp, about 70f , is ideal. all you need is tap water and bubbles. i use a very small amount of diamond nectar in mine but most folks use plain tap water.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 12, 2010)

*you'll find that they stay perky and happier longer in the bubbler..
so need for a humidity dome.. or spritzing... small aquarium water heater in there and your laughing..
LH
like puff said it dont get any easier then the bubs...*


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2010)

Some would argue like me. My best success is mat, dome, rockwool/peats and misting.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

did you try the bubble method ?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 12, 2010)

bubbler all the way...you can use a cheap little aquarium heater for the water instead of a matt...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 12, 2010)

*them who havent tried have lil faith
LH*


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> did you try the bubble method ?


..yes, and it sucked 
  what could be easier than perlite in a pot and flourescents??? :confused2:
no bubbles, no pumps, no compressor, no airstones, no hoses, no heaters,....


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 12, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..yes, and it sucked
> what could be easier than perlite in a pot and flourescents??? :confused2:
> no bubbles, no pumps, no compressor, no airstones, no hoses, no heaters,....


 
*LOL i actually have a bunch of clones vegging in your cloning method there .. lol working great so far.. LOL*
*LH*


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..yes, and it sucked
> what could be easier than perlite in a pot and flourescents??? :confused2:
> no bubbles, no pumps, no compressor, no airstones, no hoses, no heaters,....


actually i am currently cloning using both oasis cubes and bubbler, i think theyr both almost the same ease, with cubes you would still need to heat the dome with some lights or pad and you would need to get a medium. with bubbler you would need a water heater and airstone no medium. i think the cloning rate is the same in both methods ive been trying them out still not decisive but very similar in rate, the one that gives me higher rate eventually will be my only cloning method, if rate stays the same i would go for bubbler since i use the same clone as a vegger by just spacing the clones apart and adding some light, if i were to transplant into a bigger pot ebb & flo maybe i would go with cubbes but i have this airpump already running and could easily handle my cloner + my flowering chamber so i guess t each his/her preference


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 12, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..yes, and it sucked
> what could be easier than perlite in a pot and flourescents??? :confused2:
> no bubbles, no pumps, no compressor, no airstones, no hoses, no heaters,....


 
Yep. I wasnt gonna post about it, but I killed 75 SSH clones and it set me back weeks. I set the pumps,totes,dead clones, and air stones on fire on a brush pile from a downed cedar tree for next winter. Yeah, I know, I was way upset. Never again.

Ps, I have green thumb too.


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2010)

It all boils down to "what works best for you".. I've rooted cuttings in everything from compost to a glass of tap water. But I could not get a single cutting to root in the bubbler. And it made me feel pretty stupid, too. :rofl: ( I blame my well water )


----------



## Real78 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am looking at Pros and Cons with both. The Pro I have with the bubbler is that I have everything but a extra air pump and water heater. If I go with a dome then I have to go out and buy everything that would be needed.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 12, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..yes, and it sucked
> what could be easier than perlite in a pot and flourescents??? :confused2:
> no bubbles, no pumps, no compressor, no airstones, no hoses, no heaters,....


he said "easy"....nothin' like fire&forget lol. JMO...i never use a heater.


----------



## massproducer (Feb 13, 2010)

LOL...  That's it, what works for you now, works best.  It is one of those things that just doesn't seem to take for everyone...  Whats funny is that when I posted that thread it was the only thing that seemed to be working for me...  Also I think you are right about the well water... 



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> It all boils down to "what works best for you".. I've rooted cuttings in everything from compost to a glass of tap water. But I could not get a single cutting to root in the bubbler. And it made me feel pretty stupid, too. :rofl: ( I blame my well water )


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2010)

massproducer said:
			
		

> LOL...  That's it, what works for you now, works best.  It is one of those things that just doesn't seem to take for everyone...  Whats funny is that when I posted that thread it was the only thing that seemed to be working for me...  Also I think you are right about the well water...


yup...  I see folks that have never rooted a cutting nor ran hydro plopping cuts in their own diy bubbler and praising it for how eeeeeeeasy it is, and how great it works. I'm sure not going to blame the bubbler, but can blame my own incompetence..


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 13, 2010)

Im also not a fan of the bubbleer, I put 12 clones in one and they all died, I had to then postpone my grow until my mothers grew big enough to get cuts from..

I clone in rockwool now, cloning in soil is easy also, a dixie cup full of soil, a cutting and a dome is all you need


----------



## massproducer (Feb 13, 2010)

That sounds to me like a mold problem which has nothing to do with the cloner.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 13, 2010)

I think a good cloning method depends alot on what you do with the clones after they are rooted. If you are transplanting them into a Bubbler system, them a Bub rooted clone would be best I would think.
you have to look at how and what medium you are going to transplant them into.

when usuing a Bub cloner, when rooted, you basically have a stick with roots. If you were to throw that in a soaked rockwool medium, you have a high chance of root rot due to a soaked medium. BUT, if you transplant it into a pot of gro-roks and place them in a bubbler, them your chances are greater, because the medium dry's eaiser and the root system is atill "misted" until they grow thru the net pot into the bubbler res.

For me, I use rockwool as a medium. So it is easier and I have greater success usuing a rockwool cloning method. It is just easier to transplant.


Tit for tat really. Hick said it best, "whatever gives you greater sucess". I think your final flowering method should dictate your cloning mehtod.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 13, 2010)

Agreed. I was just mad at killing alot of clones. In the culinary world, at least for me, I dont have room for error and I tend to carry that with me home, my own fault. All good though, dad always said if it aint broken, dont F fix it.

PS, its always fun trying something new anyhow.


----------



## D3 (Feb 13, 2010)

I use Grodan mini cubes with heat pad, tray, cube insert tray, 3" dome, 6" dome & distilled water. Water temp around 83 degrees. I use Clonex gel & just stick the clones in the cubes, place them in the tray & let them do there thing. I mist a few times a day. Grow tubes for light. Works great for me.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 13, 2010)

i definitely prefer humidity dome, heating pad, and rockwool. i probably have a 90-95% success rate. i also use olivia's cloning gel.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 16, 2010)

What would be a good heat mat and Thermostat? I have been looking around and it sucks that the only hydro shop in my state is about 70min away. They are over priced for a lot of things and other sites that have a good price charge outta the butt for shipping. My cost came up to 60-70 dollars and shipping was 37.00 dollars are you for real the stuff I am ordering is not heavy at all. 

1. 7" Dome with vents
2. Tray with out holes
3. Heat Mat
4. Thermostat
5. Clone solution (I can't remember the name, something like Olivia or something.)

The hydro shop in my state only sells a kit with Dome, tray, rockwool, and heat mat for $36 dollars and $46 for thermostat.

Any good deal that anyone know of?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 17, 2010)

Forget the thermostat. The pad will get the perfect temp for the clones. I think I paid like $40 for the 5 above minus thermostat.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 17, 2010)

Rockwool, no dome misting or heating pads. 100% success.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 17, 2010)

nouvellechef,

I tried to run without the thermostat and cooked a crop of clones because it wanted to heat the tray to over 20F above the room air temp which was 65Fat the coolest and 70F in the day time.

Great smoking.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 18, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> nouvellechef,
> 
> I tried to run without the thermostat and cooked a crop of clones because it wanted to heat the tray to over 20F above the room air temp which was 65Fat the coolest and 70F in the day time.
> 
> Great smoking.



   So your recommending to get a thermostat?


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh boy!.... I stopped by a 'new' growshop yesterday for some cloning gel..:doh: (I should know better  outta' 200 bucks, I had enough left over for a mcdonalds cheesburger when I left)...:rofl:
  growgan cubes, "Sure T Grow" cubes, seedling mat, new ph meter(calibration fluid, ph up/down), BIG bag o' chunky perlite, 2 bags FFOF, and a roll of PANDA... :hitchair:
......_she_ was a very good sales person...:confused2:...


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

I will say it again, growing aint cheap. Yeah, yeah, I know, its what you make with what you got that matters. 

For the temp of the mat for clones Don, I always place the mat directly on a dirt or concrete floor. Maybe that makes a diff.


----------



## Real78 (Feb 18, 2010)

It does cost to play, that is for sure. LOL


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 18, 2010)

My entire setup including nutrients has probably been under $250 haha, yup I'm a sucker for cheap *STUFF* ...for the time being.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 18, 2010)

I am all about saving money. Hell I even made DIY filters for the new room. But when it comes to lights, venting, nutrients, system design, ac, chiller, etc. Well, i cant make any of those and dont have time to try.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

another pos with the bubbler is I paid about 28 to make..I was buying cubes and cloning solution often..Now I dont have to buy anything when I want to clone. Less paper waste, packaging, gas etc. Plus I have had clones root in 6 days in the bubbler the cubes usually take 10-14 days if they take...


----------



## Real78 (Feb 18, 2010)

I was think about the cost and that's just more then I want to spend for cloning. I am going with the bubbler set up as I have all the major components for it on hand.

It would cost me $100 for a new cloning set up and that includes shipping where as I would only come out of pocket 25-28 dollars for another air pump. If I needed a res heater then I am looking at 60 dollars total.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 19, 2010)

real I was told to use a fish tank heater..supossed to be way cheaper. I use my heating mat because i had already bought it.


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> I was think about the cost and that's just more then I want to spend for cloning. I am going with the bubbler set up as I have all the major components for it on hand.
> 
> It would cost me $100 for a new cloning set up and that includes shipping where as I would only come out of pocket 25-28 dollars for another air pump. If I needed a res heater then I am looking at 60 dollars total.



small bag of perlite $5 (walmart)
a couple of cfls $5 ea (walmart)
rooting hormone $5 (walmart)
probably enough supples for _at least_ 50 cuttings
it doesn't need to be expensive REAL..


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 19, 2010)

really either way should work for you...one other thing is I had to mist the clones about 4 x a day in rockwool in the bubbler I can leave it for 2-4 days then just clean out the water and add fresh..so now when I am at work they dont get thirsty and wilt..


Hick I love that everyone can do things so differently and still get good results..just like making spaghetti.


----------



## zem (Feb 19, 2010)

i used to buy stuff i didnt really need, now i save every penny, growing weed should not cost more than growing any plant indoors. i save so much $'s by buying bulks of stuff like ferts acids and concentrated peroxide. i do my flood tables myself as well as my netpots, the money that was well spent was on stuff like timers, pumps, dehumidifier, fans etc... such things you need to buy good durable stuff that saves you $s in the long run. i spent like 2000$ or so on equipment ever since i started growing most of which like 1500 was spent the first 6months, i could've done the same thing for 1000$ if i didnt buy useless stuff, i recycle and use them in the grow whenever i could. however, im always happy cuz i rarely count what i spent, rather i count how much i saved so far and thats a lot  cheers


----------



## Real78 (Feb 19, 2010)

Zem, so true I am going to clone both ways I picked up a res heater but no luck on the pump I am just going to buy a four outlet one from Petco later this week. I will post up what I come up with to help others that maybe getting to the same point as I am.

Thanks everyone for their input.


----------



## Real78 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok, went with the dome, heat pad and therm set up and so fam looking really good. I think I will stay with this set up because they seem to love it and they look reallllyyy good. 

Cost 118 with shipping but I will be good for a while.


----------

